# Gwyneth Paltrow lacht ihre Kinder aus!



## Mandalorianer (24 Nov. 2010)

*Sie reden britisch-amerikanisches Kauderwelsch
Gwyneth Paltrow lacht ihre Kinder aus!*​
Kleine Kinder können schon süß sein. Gerade, wenn sie anfangen, die ersten Worte zu sprechen. Dabei orientieren sie sich natürlich an ihrer Umwelt und die Art, wie ihre Familie redet. Doch was, wenn diese zwar die gleiche Sprache sprechen, die aber in unterschiedlichen Akzenten? Damit müssen auch die Kinder von Amerikanerin Gwyneth Paltrow (38) und dem Briten Chris Martin (33) leben. Apple (6) und Moses (4) haben jetzt einfach ihren ganz eigenen Akzent entwickelt.



​
„Sie gehen in London zur Schule und sind in den Ferien in Amerika“, so Mama Gwyneth, die sich jedes Mal halb totlachen muss, wenn ihre Kinder ihr etwas erzählen wollen. „Sie haben einfach einen so komischen Akzent“, verriet die Schauspielerin in einer US-Talkshow. Apple spricht aber nicht nur in einem „gemischten“ Akzent, sie kann auch entweder amerikanisches oder britisches Englisch sprechen. „Je nach Situation kann meine Kleine auch wechseln. Wenn sie mit ihren Freundinnen redet, dann spricht sie sehr 'britisch'. Redet sie mit mir, benutzt sie 'amerikanisch'. Das ist wirklich abgedreht“, so Gwyneth weiter.

Sie hat sogar ein Video davon aufgenommen, was sie ihrer Tochter aber erst zeigen wird, wenn sie mal älter ist. Na hoffentlich gerät Apple dann mal nicht in die gleichen sprachlichen Komplikationen wie Emma Watson (20). 

*niedlich ist es trotzdem! 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

jaja... Bei der Mama würde mancher anfangen zu faseln  :thx:


----------

